# Idled box cars causing problems



## KVBarkley (Jan 9, 2009)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123535033769344811.html


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are auto racks.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The economy has nothing to do with them being located in towns throughout the US as we speak: 

http://sandiego.indymedia.org/en/2004/09/105692.shtml 

Beware, the scoops are coming!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I had an asylum railway. I suppose a camp railway is next. No space in the motel.


----------

